# Piping DVD sound through foobar player?



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am trying to play back DVDs sending the sound through my foobar crossover. I am running active crossovers through the foobar crossover then out to my external soundcard then the preamp/ amps. I need to pipe the signal through foobar to get full bandwidth sound to all of my drivers keeping my room compensation intact etc. Does anyone know how to do this?

Pete


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It doesn't work to use your computer's DVD drive?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I assume you have D/L the latest version of foobar2000 ? I have never messed with it but I wonder if there is a third party plug-in you could try ?


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the response. 

I can use the computer dvd drive but have been unable to figure out how to send the dvd sound through the foobar crossover. I need to do this so that I can get sound to all the drivers: tweeters, mid, and bass. - my speakers use the active crossover in foobar. I can send sound out through two outputs from zoom player but I need to send the signal from zoom player (or any other player) into the foobar crossover then out to the amps. Supposedly, you can use a plugin to accomplish this but I have not been able to get anyone to explain how to do this. Any ideas?


----------

